

Yahoo Maps, or not - scottmcdot
https://maps.yahoo.com

======
campuscodi
I believe they announced it. Yahoo Maps are to be discontinued.

[http://news.softpedia.com/news/Yahoo-Shutting-down-
Several-S...](http://news.softpedia.com/news/Yahoo-Shutting-down-Several-
Services-Maps-and-Pipes-Are-the-Main-Casualties-483423.shtml)

